# What is my favorite fish?



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

i got this guy for $1.50 AT Petsmart, when he was silver. A few days later he bloomed into this beautiful fish. I love the way he looks, but no idea what he is.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

sorry I dont know what kind of fish, but he looks good for $1.50. did you check the profiles?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

It is a male victorian. We might get a better idea after he colors up a bit more. Might be Pundamilia nyererei. But finding a pure nyererei at Petsmart would be unusually lucky.

Kevin


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

the fish over him is also from the same tank i got him from, so i'm thinking it's a female of his species as well, this true? i have 2 smaller ones that are just starting to get color like his, also from his tank (I got 4 of them)


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like sp44.


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

both look really close, any ideas on anything else it might be? I'm leaning more towards a victorian, but the red tail looks a lot like it too


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

dntx5b9 said:


> Looks like sp44.


agree haplochrmis sp 44 red tale (thik skin)
the fish above could be the female :thumb:


----------



## Severum11 (May 5, 2007)

I am no expert on fish I.D. I can tell you that Petsmart had what they identified as Haplochromis obliquidens as part of there "opportunity buy" program. During the end of that particular cycle the fish were marked down to $1.50, and the remaining stock sold through. They now have Tropheus duboisi as the new "opportunity buy" as far as cichlids go.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

booba5 said:


> both look really close, any ideas on anything else it might be? I'm leaning more towards a victorian, but the red tail looks a lot like it too


 have to go along with the sp. 44, also called "thick skin", also called "red tail". I have one who looks much like your pic sometimes, and other times is a pale purplish silver with no bars. FWIW this fish IS a Victorian.

Even if it's not a sp. 44, you fish is clearly a Vic. Go to PROFILES > ALL OTHER CICHLIDS > VICTORIA BASIN CICHLIDS and look through the various species there.


----------

